# Why does my hedgehog have Green Gooey Stool?



## JadeTheHedgehog (Jun 8, 2013)

Hello,
I have noticed something, I have a hedgehog that has green gooey stool. 
I just want to know what it may be caused by or something?
What should I do about it? Is she okay?

Thanks,
JadeTheHedgehog


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

How old is she? What food do you give her? Have you changed her food recently? What temp is her cage? Have you noticed any change in behavior/activity/food & water intake?

If the greep poop is new, you may want to take her to the vet, along with a stool sample so they can test for bacteria and parasites.


----------



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

Green, gooey stool means the flora in her stomach is off kilter. This is usually caused by a stressor of some kind-- a change in food, a new home, a hibernation attempt, etc. With mine, if they have green poops, I give them Benebac, which is readily available online or at Petco/Petsmart most of the time. It behaves as a probiotic to the healthy bacteria in their tummies, which puts things back in balance. However, if within a day the poops are not starting to improve, they visit the vet and get antibiotics. If there is any blood in the stool, we skip the Benebac and go straight to the antibiotics. I hope your little hedgie feels better soon!


----------



## DracoAleksander (Dec 5, 2013)

I have the same thing going on, but I just got my hedgie two days ago. Her stool was normal at the shop and yesterday, but I just switched her over to kitten food yesterday, so I think that's probably what has done it.

Should I give her a couple days to get used to the new surroundings and food, or should I be worried now?


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

Draco: It's usually best to start a new thread instead of tagging on to an old one.

But: you brought your hedgehog home two days ago, and switched to a new food yesterday? Yes, green poop is normal in that circumstance. Wait for it to start clearing up fairly quickly (mostly normal poops tomorrow, with maybe a bit of green, and totally fine in a day or two) before you get worried.

If it's possible, it's generally better to gradually switch foods (mix both foods for a while) instead of a hard-switch just so you don't end up with this worrying moments. Some probiotics can help her stomach catch up a bit quicker, or you can just wait it out.


----------

